# Where to post thread?



## rarefish383 (Nov 26, 2009)

Due to the very serious nature of this forum I was wondering where I should start a thread of less serious injuries. Like the time I was cutting felled logs and the tip of my saw hit a log on the other side and kicked back nicking 3 fingers, or the time a limb snapped and I swung 30 feet back to the center of the tree getting bark rub the full length of my arms and a big bruise in the middle of my chest. Maybe Off Topic? Joe.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 26, 2009)

look you will find it thats not bad it happens all the time tom trees


----------



## Saw Bones (Nov 26, 2009)

rarefish383 said:


> Due to the very serious nature of this forum I was wondering where I should start a thread of less serious injuries. Like the time I was cutting felled logs and the tip of my saw hit a log on the other side and kicked back nicking 3 fingers, or the time a limb snapped and I swung 30 feet back to the center of the tree getting bark rub the full length of my arms and a big bruise in the middle of my chest. Maybe Off Topic? Joe.



I think this is the place for that discussion. Safety is a very serious issue.
(IMO)

Just because there was no serious injury doesn't mean it was not a serious incident. The potential for a serious injury is there. What is important is that we learn from it so it won't happen again. Not many incidents are unavoidable. We can't depend on luck to keep us alive and in one piece.

Thaks for the post


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll start a new thread, Joe.


----------

